# looking for work in west bend or hartford WISCONSIN



## grasschopper (Oct 23, 2004)

looking for work in west bend,hartford and germantown areas. I have several plow trucks and skid loaders. I also have a wheel loader with 14ft pusher. I also have 3 salt trucks available. If anyone needs a sub shoot me a email. 
[email protected]

matt


----------

